# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Unlock iphone 4 5.0.1 baseband 04.11.08

## BesmiiRi

prsh. a kam ndoji mundesi qe ta bej unlock ket iphone me ka ardhur nga zvicrra dhe kam vetur neper mobishope me kan then se behet 130 euro a ka ndoji mundsi qe te bej vet unlock  qfar programa duhet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## strange

kaq mu be edhe mua rrafsh 100 euro.  :i ngrysur: 

ketu ke nje faqe po hiq me pak nuk kushton:S 

http://www.officialiphoneunlock.co.uk/iphone_unlock.php

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

